# دورة تعريفية بعرض بوربوينت عن quality management



## Eng.Ethan (30 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 

أخواني المهندسين .. أخواتي المهندسات ..

أتمنى أن تطلعو وتستفيدو على الدورة التدريبية بالمرفق وأنتم بأفضل صحة وعافية ..

يا ليت تدوني تعليقاتكم و ردودكم حتى أستفيد منها بالمستقبل ..

لكم فائق الشكر و عظيم التقدير و الامتنان


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (30 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي الفاضل

وعليكم السلام و رحمة الله وبركاته

ملف فعلاً أكثر من ممتاز ، وينبغي دراسته بعناية.

سلمت يداك

والله الموفق


----------



## احمد_سلوم (30 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hammhamm44 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا العمل الطيب


----------



## tamereng78 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## managment (1 يناير 2010)

احسن الله اليك


----------



## ابو فدوى و يمنى (3 يناير 2010)

الف مليون شكر


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (3 يناير 2010)

This is a presentation accompanying the operation management book, and not a training module!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## galal980 (3 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## روحي سما (3 يناير 2010)

ماقصرت مشكورررررررر سلمت يداك


----------



## احمد مصطفي اسوان (4 يناير 2010)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## ابوالقاسم (4 يناير 2010)

ايهما افضل دكت او جلر


----------



## mrtaha (5 يناير 2010)

*شكرا على هذا العمل الطيب*


----------



## السيف الاخضر (5 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
بارك الله بكم


----------



## virtualknight (6 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## SAIFASAD (5 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووورر جدا


----------



## واثق الخطوه (5 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (6 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sallam1998 (6 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما وعملا ونفع بك الناس


----------



## ataa sheko (7 مايو 2010)

جزاء الله خيرا على الموضوع


----------



## ايمن حسين (28 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (28 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## nofal (3 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## virtualknight (6 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## sang (6 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير .. ملف اكثر من رائع


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (10 يوليو 2012)

ملف روعة بارك الله فيك


----------



## odwan (12 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيكم
نعم ملف رائع وممتاز


----------



## Abu Laith (12 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## bryar (26 يوليو 2012)

*شكرا على هذا المصدر الجيد*


----------



## vanilia.smile (1 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور على المجهود وجزاك الله الف خير على نشر العلم


----------



## Eng.Ata (6 أغسطس 2012)

جهد عظيم وتشكر عليه
دعواتي لك بالتوفيق


----------

